# Needs advice on how to get a job



## darshanice (Jun 5, 2013)

I have worked as an cashier for two years I am currently a home health aide, I've been doing this for three years. I have my associate in human services I would like my bachelors but I can't afford it. I'm having trouble finding a job so I can move forward. I ready to move out of my parents house, marry my boyfriend and travel a little then have children. All I need is a job that i can work with. I have been looking for work but all of the job postings I've seen want you to have experience in that field. Even the entry-level position want two years experience. Has anyone else been having this problem. If so what did you do? Does anyone know job titles that are willing to train a newbie? I use indeed, simply hire, and CareerBuilder everyday are there other places I can go to find job postings?


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

There's Craig's List, state employment department, Indeed.com... And don't let the experience part fool you. More often than not they hire the person they think will be the best fit. Also, learn do's and don'ts of a resume (one page, never your pic, tailor it to the job applying for...) and so forth. 

As an example, your cash handling makes you eligible to seek work as a bank teller. Go to bank and credit union web sites and see if they have openings.

Be creative and apply to as much as you can and see what shakes out.


----------



## ginger-snap (Apr 10, 2013)

What kind of job are you looking for? With an associate degree in human services, maybe you could look at local hospitals for administrative type positions? 

How old are you? You should be eligible for all kinds of financial aid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

